# Got the itch for a "nano" sized FW tank. Ideas?



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Having just sold my beautiful 40 gallon acrylic, I have some cash burning a hole in my pocket, and an itch to try something new (and smaller of course)! The Fluval edge has caught my eye, but I am thinking it would work better as a non-planted tank since I don't particularly want to get into modding the supplied lights.

Just wanted to get some opinions though... I had looked into dwarf shellies (Neolamprologus multifasciatus) awhile back, and even bought a few of the basic supplies I'd need for them... has anyone heard of or tried the Edge tank as a possible home for them? Does anyone have any thoughts on this: pros or cons?

I'm thinking it could work well as a species-only tank... but what could I use to keep algae at bay? Can I mix these shellies with any other species at all?

I do have a 5 gallon rimless that I am "supposed" to get rid of, so I may just use that... This time around I would use the factory canopy/light, so it would definitely only work for a non-planted setup. 

The other question would be: Is there anywhere in the Lower-mainland currently where I could get a few of these little fellas?

My other option is to get one of those small cube tanks (2-3 gallons?) that I've seen at Rogers. I've been looking at those for years, waiting for an excuse to get one. I'd use my Aqualight Mini on it, as well as a small filter, add some low-tech plants (will have to go to the next VAHC meeting!), then move one of my bettas from their "boring" home, or maybe go for some rasboras, endlers, Amanos (?), or dwarf corys for a "dwarf species" tank.

Does anyone have any inspiration pics of their own similar setups? I want to do this one properly, but also know I am not very good with anything requiring CO2.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

You sold your tank. Oh I loved it but am broke. 
How about you do my dream a shrimpie and chili Rosboras. Yah blue shrimpies would look night with the red fish. That way I can live through you lol, since I am to scardy cat to put fish in my shrimpie tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have chilis with cherry shrimp and amanos and they do well together. The chilis are so small. I need some more soon. Here's my thread about my tank: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/15-gallon-shrimp-1769/

Lighting is a 24w HO flourescent and I don't use Co2.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

HUGE fan of chilis. They're super friendly little guys, very colorful. Not too active, though. I had 'em in my .5 gallon for a while and they even happy in that! They will jump, however.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Target: Nice 15g setup you've got going! I've only kept amanos so far, so might have to venture to some CRS or others myself. 

Otter: Thanks for the heads-up... jumping fish can be a problem if there's no lid.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

some nerite snails in with the multis would eat up algae
i have a 10g with that combo in it atm, its fun watching the multi's and i love their bright blue eyes
i think theyd look fantastic in a fluval edge esp if you got some nice shells for em to live in


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm working on the idea with hubby, but if I get Multies, I essentially have to set up another tank - he is wary of that. If I do the small cube idea, I'm just "swapping" an old tank for a new one, so I may have to go that route to keep the peace


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Thought I'd try out the "Groups" feature on the forum. I don't think the threads who up in the main forums but it could still be fun.

Introducing the "Freshwater Nano tank" group:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/freshwater-nano-style-group-4/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I joined the group. I have a 10g in my brother's room, it's his first tank and he loves it.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I joinded too as I have 2 x 5.5 g and a 3 g  I love these small tanks! Beautiful and easy to maintain.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I love small tanks! I always used to read people complaining about how small tanks are too hard to maintain but I've had the most luck with my 5 gal and betta tanks... Never had much luck with my 10, 14 or 25!!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Why they are hard to maintain? A good filter like AC20 and maybe a sponge intake and you're all set. Water is always crystall clear and water change of 20% means 1 g a week - EASY!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> Why they are hard to maintain? A good filter like AC20 and maybe a sponge intake and you're all set. Water is always crystall clear and water change of 20% means 1 g a week - EASY!


Ditto! That's exactly why I love 'em!!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

*Aha!*

My latest thought is that I may already have what I need for my low-tech nano project - my Tetra Wonders 1.5 gallon just might make a perfect shrimp tank! It only has a very faint LED light but should be ok for java fern, java moss and perhaps a small anubias... It has a cover, so although it's not airtight, it should deter some shrimp from escaping. Am I forgetting to account for anything else?

It is this one (looks really smart for such a cheap little tank):









I'd just have to get a good (but small) sponge filter!

What does everyone think? Any other plant or livestock ideas for such a small tank?


----------

